# Military glass tank



## adshepard (Aug 31, 2010)

I found this twin turret glass military tank while diving a few weeks back. It is about four inches long and in perfect condition. I can't imagine it as a toy being made of glass, but maybe it was.  Any ideas as to who made it and how old it is?  Any value to it?  I am also very willing to sell it if anyone is interested.









 Alan


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 31, 2010)

I would assume it was a candy container similar to the glass jeeps?


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 31, 2010)

http://www.tias.com/1340/PictPage/1922731856.html

 google it, you will probably find a few.


----------



## adshepard (Aug 31, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: GuntherHess
> 
> http://www.tias.com/1340/PictPage/1922731856.html
> 
> google it, you will probably find a few.


 
 Thanks.  

 Anyone can have it for the price of shipping if you want it.

 Alan


----------



## blobbottlebob (Aug 31, 2010)

Pretty cool Alan. Neat find.


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 31, 2010)

It is a Candy Container[]----had a waxed cardboard piece to hold the candy in. Sell it on E-Bay-------$15.00------$20.00 bucks[]---------Fred.


----------



## adshepard (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the info and comments.

 Utilizing Google I found it was made in 1945 by the Victory Glass Company - Toy Division.  

 Alan


----------

